# I hate customers



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

As soon as someone walks into a restaurant, they get a god complex and think they are royal. They say they are paying for my job when in reality when I would have a job even without them. And even without the job, its like minimum wage to work every double (which my boss would require I work) so I don't care. If I ever wind up working fast food, I hope I am fired right away. That or they realize I am bad with people and let me be a cook or something.

Why are all the lucky positions without customers always taken?


----------



## daniellynelly (Apr 17, 2014)

God complex upon entry... sometimes a call center kind of job is easier. You still deal with derps but they're not right in front of your face. I put in two years at a panera, and one year at an ihop before switching to phone work. Just keep applying to other places... you just have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am never getting a phone job. No. Work places love to get cheap, broken phonez that are too quiet. So quiet you cannot hear the customer and they get all pissed like its your fault.

I will keep trying for stock room or warehouse positions, even after my parents kick me out until I either get mauled by drug addicts or starve to death.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I tend to just view customers as cranky children, since it's pretty much what they are. You just have to have patience with them and not take anything personally when they are having their temper tantrums.


----------



## natty8 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, me too. They talk down to you like you're they're personal slave or something. And if they have a bad day, they think it's ok to vent their anger at you. I especially hate the demanding ones who think food is prepared in 5 minutes or less and think that they are the only customers there.

I wish I can find other jobs in a position where I don't have to deal with customers, so good luck to you in finding one!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Sundays, is the one I never understood when I worked in retail. People would clearly be coming from "CHURCH," and A LOT are verbally abusive, impatient, "entitled", etc. That one always floored me to no return.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah.. every day I dread work because Im afraid I cant handle the customers. Ive been yelled at and disrespected multiple times, so Im afraid of anyone that comes through our door. It sucks.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Damn. Pretty much everyone here can't find a job away from customers. I am looking for physical labor to pay for college. I want to be a coder.


----------



## angelique (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, customers suck. If I have a ****ty customer, I like to remember the fact that they probably just aren't happy with either themselves or something in their life and that's why they act the way they do. Not my problem.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I didn't mind customers too much. I couldn't make good small talk to save my life but I always took a small amount of pride in using my knowledge to show them what to do (I worked in a home improvement store). Sometimes the derps made it almost unbearable but they simply wore my patience thin due to their insolence. Honestly some of the people shouldn't even be buying products to work on their house simply for their personal safety, they could be that dumb. I would just grit my teeth and finish helping them and either forget about it or joke about it with co-workers. The latter was easy because everybody at that job could relate to it very well.

A-holes were a-holes. Didn't care about them after done helping them unless they complained to a manager, which never happened to me. But I was very good at dealing with them, even though I wanted to deck them (while I was helping them) a million times and let them lay there on the ground with their thoughts.


----------

